
CEOs Want Their Offices Back – Some bosses pushing back against open floor plan - dx034
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ceos-want-their-offices-back-1495445400?mod=trending_now_2
======
CarolineW
Massive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14393588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14393588)

